# Tarantuals That Im Wanting



## Piranha-Freak101

these are some tarantulas ive been looking over, can someone give me i.d, price, size etc.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

piranha-freak101 said:


> these are some tarantulas ive been looking over, can someone give me i.d, price, size etc.


1) Brachypelma smithi

Price: $30 for a sling to $250 for an adult female

2)Acanthoscurria geniculata. A large and fast growing species. Can be abit defensived

Price: $25 to $150 for an adult female

3)Poecilotheria regalis (Im not totally sure on species as i just looked at the pic quick but I am sure of the genus)- A very quick, venomous and potentially agressive african species.

Price: $30 for a sling to $200 for an adult female

*Most lps will have sligns more expensive then this though you shoudl be able to find them around this price online with mayby 20$ in shipping.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

yea diffinately dont want the african one ! not tryin to get killed here. So they are not rare huh ... thats good !


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

None of those are too rare. T's are often cheap as slings but Brachypelmas and Grammostolas are well known to be very slow growers. Im talking a few years for a 1/4" sling to get any real size. I have a grammostola pulchra I got at 1/2" over a year ago (when i get home I can post exactly when I got it) but now it is onyl about 1.5". I have heard of people with Grammostola rosea for 5 years before a 1/4" sling got past 2".


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Most t's you can get cheap as slings. Some downsides to sligns is they are abit harder to care for then adults and some of them grow really slow. There are tons of species you can get as sligns and most cost under 50$. The most i have spent fro a sling is $40 (pulchra). Some t's like P. metallica can reach $200 or more but for the most part t sligns are very affordable if you are willing to take the couple years plus to grow them to adults (and hope you get a female).


----------



## MPG

3rd one looks the best imo.


----------



## Sylar_92

Nice arachnids you got there man, I wanted to get my hands on a pair a few months ago but I wanted a scorpion instead. A guy in my region was selling three of these on kijiji a few months ago.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

gbb and versis are nice species. What was the guys name in your region? Was it Forest? I have delt with him a couple times and got some stuff as well as traded some stuff with him.


----------



## Sylar_92

CLUSTER ONE said:


> gbb and versis are nice species. What was the guys name in your region? Was it Forest? I have delt with him a couple times and got some stuff as well as traded some stuff with him.


Yeah, I believe it was. What have you bought from him, just carious to see what he deals other than spiders.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

WOW im loving the tiger stripes!! thats badass


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Sylar_92 said:


> WOW im loving the tiger stripes!! thats badass


The adult will not have those. The versicolor (the blue one on the right) also looks differnt as an adult as it will turn primarily red with green carapace

My old mature male Avicularia versicolor (the blue sling)


----------



## Sylar_92

WOW! thats quite the colloection you got going on there. Once I get another 20gallon long, I'll email him and see what he currently has in his possession. Looking forward to getting a few juvie C. elegans, Do you think forest has any of these below? Im looking for a regal jumping spider, since my old one died of old age.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Sylar_92 said:


> WOW! thats quite the colloection you got going on there. Once I get another 20gallon long, I'll email him and see what he currently has in his possession. Looking forward to getting a few juvie C. elegans, Do you think forest has any of these below? Im looking for a regal jumping spider, since my old one died of old age.
> 
> View attachment 201997
> View attachment 201994
> 
> 
> View attachment 201993
> View attachment 201992


Jumping spider I am not sure of. The Second pic on not sure on species though it looks like an african species, The third one is a xenesthis immanis which is pretty big money (about 125$ for a sling). That is also a mature male. You want females as they live alot longer. The female of this species is less colourful. He may have them but non of those are overly common species. I know Tarantula Canada has the brachy (slow growers) and often has the immanis (not currently). T canada is from montreal but can ship and they also go to missisauga reptile expos (usually every few months).

So were you interested in elegans (a dwarf species)? I have all my t's for sale except my female versi and female parahybana. I have 2x juvie elegans and 1 adult (dwarf species-adult is about 1.5") female. I also have a lasiodora parahybana juvie fs. Not the most colourful but a very fast growing species who is one of the largest t's.

pic number 4 is Brachypelma auratum i beleive (deffinitly a brachy but they have a ton of similar species so the species name could be off)

You may also want to check the "tarantula canada" website as they sell a ton of t's so they may be able to get you the arachnid you want. Plus their price list has a ton of pics so you can browse the species to see what you like.

My L. parahybana juvie female a while ago (now currently around 6" and still growing)

If you were interested in any of the t's in my sig pm me (minus the female parahybana (still have a sling) and the female versi). I can ship.

















Edit: The species in the second pic is Cyriopagopus sp "blue"=Lampropela violaceopes (current valid name)=Singapore Blue. Not a species for a beginner. They generally are not very hardy and are hard to keep alive for extended periods.


----------



## Sylar_92

Alright man, thanks for the links and I'll be sure to PM you if I cant find anything on the sites that suits my taste. Take care man.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

If you were interested the sooner the better as im selling them soon regardless. Unlike p's the good thing about t's is there are plenty of good vendors arcross canada and usa and shipping is very resonable in price so it is not bad to have a package shipped to you. Also like i said being in missisauga there in the ontario reptile expo on dixi rd. The next one is May 29th i beleive. Tarantual canada will probably be there (check the expo website for a vendor list). They bring pretty much some of their whole stock so and usually have a couple tables of delicups with juvies and tons of vials for slings. Literally hundreds to choose from perhaps thousands. All of the t's that I have picked up from them were at Ontario reptile expos. For you it is just a bonus that the expos are held in your city. There is a door fee or about 7$ I beleive but it is worth it to just look around and see some wicked reptiles.


----------



## greenmonkey51

CLUSTER ONE said:


> these are some tarantulas ive been looking over, can someone give me i.d, price, size etc.


3)Poecilotheria regalis (Im not totally sure on species as i just looked at the pic quick but I am sure of the genus)- A very quick, venomous and potentially agressive african species.

Price: $30 for a sling to $200 for an adult female
[/quote]

Poecilotheria aren't from Africa. They are from India and Sri Lanka. All tarantulas are venomous the difference is in the potency. They aren't "aggressive" either. They run more than they put up a defensive posture. Any big, quick, arboreal, with potent venom is going to be something that takes more care in dealing with them.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

greenmonkey51 said:


> these are some tarantulas ive been looking over, can someone give me i.d, price, size etc.


3)Poecilotheria regalis (Im not totally sure on species as i just looked at the pic quick but I am sure of the genus)- A very quick, venomous and potentially agressive african species.

Price: $30 for a sling to $200 for an adult female
[/quote]

Poecilotheria aren't from AfricaSorry I ment old world not nessisarily african. They are from India and Sri Lanka. All tarantulas are venomous the difference is in the potency. They aren't "aggressive" either. They run more than they put up a defensive posture.I agree they are often skiddish though they are quick and will bite if cornered. That is why I said "potentially" aggressive. Something like a smithi would be docile as you have to piss it off pretty good to get bit. You can get bit by a pokie by threatening it even moderatly. T's react to you. More often then not anybody that gets bit could of done something better to prevent it. If you are cautious you won't ever get bit. My regalis has never even given me a threat but I have gotten some mean threats from my old P .platylomma, obt and current parahybana. An agressive t won't chase you down so defensive my be a better term as they won't case you down but if I went close to any of the three I just mentioned I would get a threat display and possibly bit if I advanced any more.Any big, quick, arboreal, with potent venom is going to be something that takes more care in dealing with them.
[/quote]


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I am talking about aggressive/defensize for t's not other animals. An aggressive lion may chase you down but a t will not chase you down but if you fail to provide it an escape it will start to kick hairs of bite. T's are similar to p's in the sense that they prefer to run if given the escape and you probably will only get bit if you corner them.

Some species are deffinitly more defensive then others. Generally for a fist t you don't want to mess with large, fast arborials with strong venom who are more prone to being defensive then say a brachypelma.


----------



## Sylar_92

Hey Cluster do you think this a good deal? Its a female: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Green-Bottle-Blue-Tarantula-Very-Very-Rare-HUGE-W0QQAdIdZ283929235


----------



## Dolphinswin

These things bite? ish there just as bad as snakes... hell, all reptiles!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Sylar_92 said:


> Hey Cluster do you think this a good deal? Its a female: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Green-Bottle-Blue-Tarantula-Very-Very-Rare-HUGE-W0QQAdIdZ283929235


 Not really. A nice species but if you are patient you can probably find a female for 200. Tarantual canada sells slings for $45 I beleive and they have a farily good growth rate.

You have pm.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Dolphinswin said:


> These things bite? ish there just as bad as snakes... hell, all reptiles!


 They have fangs and can bite. Some species are more prone to biting then others but they are all capable or it and some new worlds capable of flicking hairs (barbed hairs that can get in your eyes or on your skin and annoy you)


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

hell yea specialy that black widow


----------



## Sylar_92

piranha-freak101 said:


> hell yea specialy that black widow


LOL, black widow is not a legal pet for most people for the obvious reason. Im thinking of getting a red knee from Dragon aquarium or BigAls in Mississauga. These red kness are fairly docile and flick hair instead of bite most of the time. I got bit recently while trying to hold a common tarantula at a store, it felt like a bumble bee sting but I found out Im not allergic so Im going to go ahead and grab a red knee one which is $25 last I checked.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

You can get widows and it is not too difficult to so so if you are 18yo plus though not recommended for beginners.


----------



## Sylar_92

CLUSTER ONE said:


> You can get widows and it is not too difficult to so so if you are 18yo plus though not recommended for beginners.


Really? I never heard about that before. Most stories I heard about people keeping black widows are those who catch them in the wild and try to tame them. Most of those stories have an unfortunate end though from accidentlly getting bit.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Yes they can be kept and plenty who are experienced keep them sucessfully. The potent venom alone makes them something that is for only experienced keepers. You would have to check bylaws to as in Canada arachnids are legal though certain areas have bylaws against venomous arachnids (all spiders), and inverts so legality with t's and other arachnids varies depending on where you live so you just have to check with your citites laws.

Since you are in missisauga I am pretty sure all t's are legal as the ontario reptile expos are held there all the time which have t's and I beleive I have seen widows too.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

im deff not buying widow sylar, hey clustr have you eve kept a widow


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

no


----------

